# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Dennis Cyplenkov

## DFRELAT

Well I guess this is the best place to post about this guy. For those of you who don't know him, he's one of the best armwrestler on the planet. He's got an incredible physique with freak hands and arms who'd put most bodybuilders to shame!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCYkY...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr1zH...E5AF4&index=30

----------


## Turkish Juicer

He sure has a freaky physique with massive hands and arms; however, I would think twice about your statement that ''he would put most bodybuilders to shame'' particularly because he has a very thick bone structure which is NOT a desired anatomical feature in the world of BB. It is even kind of ugly, in fact. His disproportionate physique is not something most people here would desire to have, really.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

He looks impressive. I expected a guy with little legs and back when I read the comment above, but the second vid shows him with his shirt off and he is thick everywhere. I liked the shots of his hands.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> He looks impressive. *I expected a guy with little legs and back when I read the comment above*, but the second vid shows him with his shirt off and *he is thick everywhere*. I liked the shots of his hands.


My understanding of a proportionate physique is not limited to a body type that is ''thick everywhere.''

The guy is good at what he does and he has a quite freaky physique but he is no BB. So, there is no point in making such a comparison. His build type is somewhere between a strongman and a BB, which does not impress me all that much on a merely aesthetic level.

----------


## bjpennnn

You know how midgets all have the same shape and structure to their head? He has that.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> My understanding of a proportionate physique is not limited to a body type that is ''thick everywhere.''


I wasn't saying your assessment was wrong, I was saying my expectations after reading your comment were wrong. In my mind, he was going to be a skinny guy with huge arms. I has happy to see he looked a lot more normal than I expected.  :Smilie: 

I don't pretend to know anything about what makes a good BB physique these days. I stopped paying attention when they stopped having waists.

----------


## MACHINE5150

i wouldn't say he would smoke most BB'ers but definitely most power lifters

----------


## DFRELAT

What I meant was that you put a bunch of bodybuilders next to him and they'd look like pussises! Of course you retards, you put Dennis in a speedo on a stage and he doesn't have a chance!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> I don't pretend to know anything about what makes a good BB physique these days. I stopped paying attention when they stopped having waists.


I completely agree with this statement.

I was watching Pumping Iron the other day with a bunch of BB buddies and by the end of the movie we all naturally came to an agreement that BB's of the golden era looked more like models and they largely owed that look to thin & defined waists as well as thinner and longer looking legs. Even Arnold looked like a model, in spite of the true freak of nature he was...

----------


## Twist

> you know how midgets all have the same shape and structure to their head? He has that.


x2...

----------


## Far from massive

John Brzenk though not known for a freaky build is the current man among arm wrestlers. 

As far as all time freakin Heros, you just gotta love 25 time world champ Allen Fisher. Born in 1956 he is 170lbs and he only has an 18 bicep but a 16 inch forearm earning him the name "Popeye" he is still competing today

----------


## awms

His arms are massive! but other than that he would never blow a bodybuilder out of the water...I mean he is a really big dude! but his arms dwarf the rest of his body. his bi's and forarms are some of the largest I have ever seen! but the rest of would be a joke when side by side with a top 5 IFBB pro.

----------


## awms

Look heath isnt even 1# in the IFBB and he would make this guy look like a joke side by side.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rb2zxB3GPE

----------


## buffgator

I have met both Phil Heath and Dennis.....two different wow factors. Dennis is just shy of 6'2" and weighs 300lbs. Phil Heath is 5'9" and was 255 when I met him but two different yet amazing builds

----------


## Noles12

Those hands are ridiculous. I dont know how you could even get a grip around those

----------


## buffgator

> Those hands are ridiculous. I dont know how you could even get a grip around those


They are weird as hell in real life.....ive never seen anyone with fingers like that not even guys like Tex or Magnus Samulson, or Mark Felix who have the most impressive grip strength ever.

----------


## Sentenissa

Hi all! i'm a newbie, so I'll glad to listen your advices! 
--- 
my pharma

----------


## Hazard

That guy is fvcking disgusting..... his hands are soo damn gross lol I almost puked while lookin at em.

Idunno how he jerks off..... he can't..... he'd rip it clean off. I'd wanna kill myself if I had hands like that..... and BJ's right.... he's got midget hands/fingers..... except the giant version.....

~Haz~

----------


## PurpleOnes

So are they using roids in arm wrestling too?

----------


## Black

> So are they using roids in arm wrestling too?


They use anabolics in horse racing. They are everywhere.

----------


## Hitman Heimler

AAS being in anything shouldn't be alarming; I'd even say it's invaded Ping Pong! I have a friend that has a body frame like his, with the huge sausage fingers too. Denis is amazing, and I feel sorry for all the guys that have to go up against him. That is just asking for pain in the elbow, whether you win or lose.

----------

